# Saddle?



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

I am looking for some suggestions on what saddles you are using on your bike packing adventures. I have Surly ECR that I got this year with the stock seat which I don't like. I put on a seat I have been using for years and never had any problems with it till our last trip. The seat is a Giant upright one that came on my 2014 Trance. I am open to any help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

I just purchased a Specialized Power Expert for my Cutthroat. I believe the bike originally came with some type of WTB saddle, which was horrible for me, so the LBS put on a Fizik Argo, which, I still didn’t like. 

After a few rides, the Power Expert seems nice. After a few on the Argo, I could tell it just wasn’t quite right for me but I kept making small adjustments to see if I could get it right. With the Power, I set it to level and will ride for a few weeks to see how it does. The LBS is giving me 2-3 weeks to make sure it’s good or I can try another one as long as it’s in returnable shape.

My road bike I have a Specialized Toupe saddle, which isn’t made anymore. The Power may be even better, we shall see.

what size do you Need? My Argo is a 160.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

I have an SQLab 60X on my current trail bike. It is good for lots of seated pedaling. It has elastomers in the base that are adjustable which helps with the overall comfort. It would probably make for a good road saddle too.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

Brooks or Barthoud or Sella Anatomica


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Fabric Saddles, the Scoop Radius Profile super comfortable and inexpensive.


----------



## ironspork (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll second the recommendation by wgscott for a leather saddle. There's a really good reason that a few companies have been making the same saddle design for 100 years. It works, it's comfortable, and it lasts long.

I've got two B17's now on my bikes, and I won't buy another plastic saddle again.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

For biking and MTB my wife and I have liked WTB Pure but for really long tour type rides I wanted something with less padding. I've been totally surprised and pleased with a relatively new Bontrager called Verse. It's available in 4 widths, and the really long cutout works well for moving around on the saddle.

I tried it as a skeptic and part because of current availability issues but really like it. It seems to have flex in the shell making firm padding work well, and is really good moving fore and aft. The shop people pointed out the Trek return policy but it's a keeper for me. The foam is firm compared to most saddles and the plastic shell flexes more like a leather saddle.

I keep being pleasantly surprised with Bontrager stuff compared to times past.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

If money isn't an issue I'd give the s-works power mirror a try.


----------



## swissarmychainsaw (Aug 4, 2010)

wgscott said:


> Brooks or Barthoud or Sella Anatomica


I'm with this guy, leather saddles are comfortable!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

barelfly said:


> what size do you Need?


This x1000

first step of the process is a measurement of the sitbones to get you in the ballpark.... I am a 15.5cm as an example.

my two current faves are SQLabs 611 Active (On my vaya) and an Ergon SMC Gel (on my 29+)


----------



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

Juansan said:


> Fabric Saddles, the Scoop Radius Profile super comfortable and inexpensive.


I love my Fabric saddles, but not the most durable fabric.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Juansan said:


> Fabric Saddles, the Scoop Radius Profile super comfortable and inexpensive.


I have this saddle on 4 bikes -- like it a lot.
=sParty

P.S. Fabric is the brand name. A dumb brand name for sure, but the surface of the saddle is not fabric.


----------



## Blathma (May 13, 2020)

Selle royal respiro...
Only reason I didn't go for a leather one is that at nearly 300lbs I didn't want to deal with broken parts. 
The selle royal is crazy comfy. I'm running it on my surly krampus. 
If you're lightweight compared to me, go with leather.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> If money isn't an issue I'd give the s-works power mirror a try.


Me too. I have the lowly Power Comp on multiple bikes. It's incredible. I also have a Phenom Pro, and it's super nice as well. I love all Specialized saddles.

All that said, the S-Works Power with mirror is screaming my name...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Brooks Cambium, not leather so it takes abuse and is waterproof, but it still takes some breaking ion (the seat and your arse). 

I rode a leather Brooks for years while touring, the Cambium is a nice upgrade for a mountain bike.


----------



## Bikemusher (Jan 26, 2018)

What NB said......

I rode the CT last summer and my 2 buddies were on various Brooks Cambium C-17s, no chamois. After finishing the trail, I went home purchased C-17s for all 3 bikes, burned my chamois, and now ride sans diaper and couldn't be happier! Highly recommend!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Before brand or material, figure out if wider or narrow, longer or shorter, and a more round or flat profile are your right choice.

After or maybe within all that, a long bumpy ride has me liking the cushion of WTB Pure series. Less bumpy long in the saddle I like a firmer one. There I found a surprise new favorite this year - Bontrager Verse that has a lot of width options and is better all weather than leather. Also cools well. I like the slide around nature of leather but not when it gets too soft or when I feel the metal frame. 

FWIW, it seems like a whole lot of people like WTB Pure family that was originally more of a gravity MTB type. It's interesting to me that my wife and I both like them and it facilitates bike sharing. Friends with very different shapes and builds seem to like them. 

Something else if this is about long rides or tours is get liners or shorts with endurance type pads that are not so diaper-like.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the first thing to figure out before choosing a different saddle is to figure out WHY you don't like the one you have. The why is important. There are many different aspects of a saddle that play a role, and it's probably not the amount of padding, fwiw. There are several different components to a saddle's shape that aren't really measurable. The transition from the wide part to the narrow nose being a really big one.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with the poster above about identifying the source of discomfort first and then diving into the type of saddle that might address that issue. 

Not making any suggestions for a particular saddle, but there is useful information about saddle design and anatomy on the Selle Anatomica site. (Selle is the Italian word for saddle -- Selle Anatomica is an American company based in San Diego)

Selle Italia has a saddle finder HERE.

SQ Labs has done a deep dive on saddle design HERE.

Ergon gets right to it: 
Which problems should the saddle address?
pressure sensitive buttocks
pressure sensitive genital area

Most companies focused totally on bike saddles will have information about saddle design philosophy. For example, on a saddle search awhile back I came across a saddle maker's website that discussed anterior or posterior pelvic tilt relative to whether a rider found a flat or curved saddle platform more comfortable.


----------

